# How to filter out all of the JPEGs?



## Sgt_Strider (Jul 8, 2010)

I got another stupid question to ask. After importing the photos into LR3, how can I filter out all JPGs, but keep the RAWs available for viewing purposes?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you meaning that you want to identify all the JPEGs so that you can remove them from the catalog? In which case select All Photographs, then use the Metadata Filter to filter by File Type. Then click on JPEG in the filter list and you can then do a Select All and remove them by right-clicking and selecting Delete Photos (but unless you want the actual images deleted from the hard drive, ensure you select Remove and NOT Delete From Disk).

If you are meaning you want to keep them all in the catalog but 'hidden' from view you probably need to setup either a Smart Collection or a Custom Filter.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 8, 2010)

You can filter by {file type} by setting a column to "File Type" in the Metadata Filter on the Filter Bar [\] or you can create a Smart Collection using {FileType} as one of the criteria.


----------



## Crazyhorse (Jan 13, 2021)

But I dont have a choice in the metada filter of file type. I  only have date, Camera, Lens, Label - LRC 2021.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 13, 2021)

Crazyhorse said:


> But I dont have a choice in the metada filter of file type. I  only have date, Camera, Lens, Label - LRC 2021.


It sounds as though you're talking about the headings for each of the 4 columns of the Library Filter>Metadata. IIRC Date, Camera, Lens and Label are the default headings for each of the 4 columns, however each column is separately configurable to show many different metadata types. Simply click on any one of the headings and a drop-down list will appear from which you can select whichever metadata type you prefer, e.g. File Type.


----------



## Crazyhorse (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks that is great - do I get the star prize for dumbest question of the week?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 13, 2021)

The only dumb questions are the ones you don't ask!


----------

